# Conchfish Intimidation



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Guys,

There is big interest in this design and people are trying to get the gut to try this build but are getting stopped dead because of the intimidation.

What if - when you are done with your build - you give/sell the stations to a new guy and let him get over the fear of lofting?

This would clear a big hurdle for some guys, and we would get more skiff porn.

A cheap way to ship them is to bolt them together and ship via Greyhound bus.


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

That would be pretty awesome


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

This is why I chose to have Travis build one for me after speaking to him. My issue is I don't have the 200 plus hours in the summertime to build it plus I'd rather be fishing than building a boat


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I really don't know jack about lofting but,
A. can't you have full size templates printed from CAD?
B. if you really need to learn lofting isn't there a ton of resource online to study these days?


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

This is a good idea!

Setting up the strongback is a PIA, though I suspect it gets a great deal easier with experience.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2019)

Maybe even some thin plastic or silicone type templates? Would be cheaper than shipping the actual stations. And if the material used for templates doesn’t shrink/expand too bad the variance from plans numbers and actual measurements would be well within accepted tolerances!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

For me at least, the most intimidating part is the glassing.

I would guess most people that would be interested in this project probably have lots of experience with building things in general, but much less experience with glassing - especially something structural.

Fortunately, there are so many people willing to share their knowledge on the internet! There is a lot of nonsense out there, but if you can weed through it there's plenty of great information too. That, plus Chris's willingness and availability to answer questions, is what really gave me the confidence to dive in! 

Assuming you have some decent mechanical/functional experience under your belt, I think the biggest things are having a capable workspace, having at least a handful of the correct tools, having the time to devote to the project, and (most importantly) the humility to ask questions and take suggestions.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

To echo what bryson said, the glassing is usually the most problematic part of the build for most of us. Whereas it's so much easier to do w/ 2 people, a logical solution would be to hire someone who knows what he is doing and have him teach you how to do it on your build. Whereas first time builders are prone to using far more epoxy than needed, the money you save on epoxy would probably offset much of what you would have to pay the guy. Doing it this way, I can't see how it would cost more than $300-$400, you would have the benefit of learning to do it right, and in the grand scheme of things is not that big of an expense considering you're probably saving around 35K by doing it yourself.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2019)

How bout’ if a fella did a video showing how to do a basic layup?


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

bryson said:


> For me at least, the most intimidating part is the glassing.
> 
> I would guess most people that would be interested in this project probably have lots of experience with building things in general, but much less experience with glassing - especially something structural.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Bryson says it perfectly.
For your information, all my plans can be enlarged at a printer to give full size patterns for stations to just trace around. You can also contact my partner Nathan Shawl to make sure you have a CNC router that will fit our cad files. Nathan is fantastic about all that. Go to [email protected]
I will be taking off sailing the last leg of my Pacific voyage singlehanded on Tuesday of this week. It’s 2,800 miles so I might be at sea for 28+ days. No WiFi out here. I can be reached though via my Garmin inReach for questions for builds.
This winter I will be building a couple of skiffs in NC and will be making videos on all aspects of the builds, with all details on the many ways to layup a glass hull in epoxy and in polyester resins. This should help everyone see All the tricks and simple details to show it’s no big deal.
To me the hardest part of these builds is painting the finished product if you have never used a spray gun before. I will show in my videos how to use a gun and how to roll and tip a skiff by hand. It will show you it’s all within everyone’s reach for sure. 
I will build my skiffs using epoxy resin and Basalt cloth for the outer hulls skin. Then on the inside I will finish the rest of the builds using basic polyester resin. This will save $ and it will show how easy and fast polyester resin is. 
Thanks again for all the interest in these designs. By this fall I will have a dozen designs available from 12’ to 21’ to choose from. By the end of this year there should be enough online info on how to build to help anyone get going.
Keep up the good work


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

devrep said:


> I really don't know jack about lofting but,
> A. can't you have full size templates printed from CAD?
> B. if you really need to learn lofting isn't there a ton of resource online to study these days?


Certainly. But by reusing the original guy can recoup some expenses and the second guy can shave start up costs.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

bryson said:


> For me at least, the most intimidating part is the glassing.
> 
> I would guess most people that would be interested in this project probably have lots of experience with building things in general, but much less experience with glassing - especially something structural.
> 
> ...


I get what you are saying but if you screw up some glassing it is easy to fix. If you screw up the stations and build on it you are screwed.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Chris Morejohn said:


> Thanks again for all the interest in these designs. By this fall I will have a dozen designs available from 12’ to 21’ to choose from. By the end of this year there should be enough online info on how to build to help anyone get going.
> Keep up the good work


Where are your plans for sale now? I tried looking at your site, but must have missed the current list.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

firecat1981 said:


> Where are your plans for sale now? I tried looking at your site, but must have missed the current list.


To buy any of my plans contact my computer design partner Nathan Shawl at 
[email protected] or email me at..... [email protected]


----------



## Stephen Garofalo (May 27, 2019)

Chris Morejohn said:


> To buy any of my plans contact my computer design partner Nathan Shawl at
> [email protected] or email me at..... [email protected]


I am going to contact you in the not so distant future. Thanks for your interest in us out here.


----------



## KWGator (Apr 22, 2019)

I plan to buy the book and videos, if reasonably priced, just to learn from someone as experienced as Chris obviously is. Not sure if I will ever have the space to do one myself, but all of these builds look fantastic and would be worth the effort.


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

So, Mr. Morejohn, as the creator of these designs are you OK with people sharing or selling the plans or stations? I would think that this is considered intellectual property and would be limited to the use of the person who bought the plans. You certainly deserve to benefit fully from these excellent designs and anyone who builds a hull from your plans that they purchase still comes out way ahead.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

salt_fly said:


> So, Mr. Morejohn, as the creator of these designs are you OK with people sharing or selling the plans or stations? I would think that this is considered intellectual property and would be limited to the use of the person who bought the plans. You certainly deserve to benefit fully from these excellent designs and anyone who builds a hull from your plans that they purchase still comes out way ahead.


He is sailing now but has actually suggested it if you look through his posts


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

Fishshoot said:


> He is sailing now but has actually suggested it if you look through his posts


OK, I thought it might be copyrighted or trademarked or something. Seems like he deserves to reap the rewards of his expertise and hard work in designing these boats.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2019)

I have spoke with Chris on this. Sharing the stations he is fine with, however the plans should be purchased and everyone should verify this before shipping/sharing any of the material “including stations/ station templates”. Chris has stated that purchasing his plans is good for one skiff and fully expects and deserves to be paid for his material. On that note, it appears that most are intimidated more by the glass work anyway! I can walk just about anybody through a good lay up! Chris provides a good schedule and a rather simple/easy schedule at that. Don’t be scared to try something that’s out of your wheelhouse, get some plans and enjoy a good skiff build!


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

salt_fly said:


> OK, I thought it might be copyrighted or trademarked or something. Seems like he deserves to reap the rewards of his expertise and hard work in designing these boats.


I'd have to reread his post, but I'm fairly certain he's ok with, and encourages builders to share the stations, but the only way he makes any money is by selling the plans. So each builder should buy the plans regardless of whether you have someone willing to give you a copy. I helped my buddy Don build his last year, and am currently working on my next store neighbor and friend Scott's build, but in the future if and when I build one for myself or to sell, I'll purchase the plans. I've built 4 of Jacque's Mertens designs, and if I decided to build another one of any of these boats, I'd purchase a new set of plans. Mike


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Everyone that builds one. Or has one built by someone. Needs to send a check for $450 to Chris. It’s just the right thing to do. Just add it into part of the expense of building a boat. Or forever get shunned by Microskiff keyboard warriors.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

salt_fly said:


> So, Mr. Morejohn, as the creator of these designs are you OK with people sharing or selling the plans or stations? I would think that this is considered intellectual property and would be limited to the use of the person who bought the plans. You certainly deserve to benefit fully from these excellent designs and anyone who builds a hull from your plans that they purchase still comes out way ahead.


My post was intended for the stations only. I never intended for people NOT to buy the plans.

The intellectual property you refer to would only apply to the plans purchased for your own personal non commercial use. However he has allowed people to build these as a business.

In my own opinion what Chris is trying to do is show the community they can build a great skiff at a reasonable cost and he derives his satisfaction from this.


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

Idk if this is the best place to ask, but anyways what is flat spot near the transom accomplish? I think it's referred to as a pad not sure though. It's where a tunnel would be. I've noticed it on chris' drawings.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

If you're referring to the Conchfish, there is no pad. It is essentially flat all the way across. On boats with a true pad, it allows the boat to mostly run "on" the pad for speed with less of the rest of the hull in the water.


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

Sublime said:


> If you're referring to the Conchfish, there is no pad. It is essentially flat all the way across. On boats with a true pad, it allows the boat to mostly run "on" the pad for speed with less of the rest of the hull in the water.


Yep it's on the berrylium and that makes sense. So it makes the skiff run faster?


----------



## jglidden (Feb 13, 2014)

http://mbgforum.com/topic/7573-hull-pad/


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks glidden


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm lucky to live with in a few hrs of @Sublime and asked if I could come "help" him glass. I'm one of the ones who is intimidated and don't know the first thing about building boats.


----------



## KWGator (Apr 22, 2019)

Saw this today and thought it might be relevant to share here too:
Florida Sportsman Project Dream Boat

Starts around the 5:50 mark of video.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Which build thread is that from?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> Which build thread is that from?


I don’t think it was on here. They posted heavily on Instagram.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Somewhere I read a comment about Angelo from Chris.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Saw that show yesterday (and enjoyed the small section about the Conchfish...).


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Boatbrains said:


> I have spoke with Chris on this. Sharing the stations he is fine with, however the plans should be purchased and everyone should verify this before shipping/sharing any of the material “including stations/ station templates”. Chris has stated that purchasing his plans is good for one skiff and fully expects and deserves to be paid for his material. On that note, it appears that most are intimidated more by the glass work anyway! I can walk just about anybody through a good lay up! Chris provides a good schedule and a rather simple/easy schedule at that. Don’t be scared to try something that’s out of your wheelhouse, get some plans and enjoy a good skiff build!


Thank you all for explaining and covering for me while I have been off sailing. At this moment this morning finds me anchored in the San Juan islands in Washington state with 12 miles to go to finish my 12,000 mile Pacific voyage. I will be online line from now on. Won’t be sailing again till next summer.
The plans for the CONCHFISH 16 cost $300.00 and the longer skiffs $350.00 per set. With this you get my advice and my partner Nathan Shawls help for as much as you need. 

I met Nathan Shawl online when he asked me about a sailboat design of mine that he wanted to put on cad to build in metal. Over the time frame of sending emails and info back and forth I could see his genius in cad and computer hull lines work. I live and travel on my 38’ self designed and built wood composite sloop that I built in the Hells Bay shop in 1999. I don’t have the room or lifestyle to support a real computer to do CAD design or do I have the skills needed to translate what’s in my head to a computer screen. Truth is I just don’t want to take the time to learn this artform and skill. I really like my old school pencil, paper and calculator method.
Nathan takes all my hand drawn designs and between many emails back and forth we get my hull design visions worked out to my satisfaction into the plans you see today. Nathan’s skill in CAD and having spent a lifetime on the water in his own right has been a great plus. We share our CAD plans sales 50/50.


All my designs are original designs evolved over 45 years of almost daily being on the water. Lots of companies have borrowed or have been influenced by details of my past designs. They have used chine details and such without really thinking of why they are there and what they can really do. Some of these builders have contacted me personally and have said they were influenced by my past designs. This is nice. 
On my blog hogfishdesign.wordpress.com I still say all for free to use. I still do this to i courage others to tweak out there own version of their vision. I will be posting soon a slew of what I have been sent of others visions of my past vision. I am not afraid to share at all.

I have been continuously testing new ideas on my past designs so all my new plans and skiffs you see today from the CONCHFISH series to the Lithium,10 Weight,Beryllium,Boron, STIK, Magro 18 skiff and many others all have a lifetimes evolution of continual advancement.
I will be setting up a build association soon for all my design builds. There are 60 going on at the moment.
I will be doing my build this winter in N.C. and will set up a site on where to buy materials and suggestions on how to buy in bulk and share expenses to save on materials cost.
I would love to see jigs, strongbacks being shared and passed on. 
Inevitably there will be a skiff built using original plans sale without paying us our new plans sale.
Nathan an I will lose our 1/2 share each of the plans sale and the builder will not be able to say or sell his skiff As an original and will lose market resale value. 
And yes you all will see it immediately and rain hell down upon said builder because you all don’t miss a single detail.
Thanks guys


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

GullsGoneWild said:


> I'm lucky to live with in a few hrs of @Sublime and asked if I could come "help" him glass. I'm one of the ones who is intimidated and don't know the first thing about building boats.


Mark me as incredibly intimidated by the glass and finishing process. I need to come see Sublime's build sometime!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

KurtActual said:


> Mark me as incredibly intimidated by the glass and finishing process. I need to come see Sublime's build sometime!



Come on by. I had a buddy all lined up to put the first layer of glass on Sunday and then I got the upper respiratory crud Saturday night and had to postpone. Planning again for this coming Sunday if I get to feeling better.


----------

